# Stick blenders and scales, oh my!



## sprklngsaphire (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey all:wave:
I am looking to purchase my first ever stick blender and scale so I can start making my first soap loaf.I saw a few on amazon that looked nice but before I purchase anything and part with my hard earned cash, I wanted to check with the fabulous experienced  soap makers on here for some opinions and guidance on choosing these must have soapy equipment items and where I might go to purchase them. I am looking for something that will last for awhile but isn't to terribly expensive.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi & welcome! Here's a couple of basic recommendations for you. First, digital scale. You want to be able to weigh in oz or grams, plus have a tare function. I haven't used this brand but it does what you need it to do and the price is good at a little over $15.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004164SRA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

 As far as stick blenders go, I highly recommend a metal blending wand as opposed to plastic. I bought a less-expensive Proctor Silex, used it make hot process liquid soap, and couldn't figure out why I kept getting hot lye splashes on my forearms. The plastic blade melted, cracked apart, and was spitting lye up and out of my crock pot. That was a painful and valuable lesson. This is the one I use which is $30 as opposed to the $15 plastic one.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARQVM5O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

 Good luck in your soaping journey!


----------



## godschild (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't help you with brands but I have saved a lot of money by picking my stick blenders up at thrift stores and garage sales.  Every time I see one, I buy it.  I now have about 7 and they didn't cost but around $5 each.  A few were less than that   I can use them till they croak out and then just grab another one out of my stick blender bin.  I won't be out much.  I bought my scale at Harbor Freight.  I want to order one though asap that measures in .0000 instead of .00.  It does measure in lb, oz, and g at least and it has worked out so far.  Hopefully someone will give you some info that will be helpful to you as far as brands and stores though.  Good luck and God bless.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 18, 2014)

The KD7000 scale at Amazon is about $32.00 and is a great scale, sometimes they have the KD8000 for just a couple of dollars more. You can find a cheaper scale, but a quality scale is very important. I've purchased a cheap stick blender at Amazon for a back up, and two years later it is still going strong, just make sure it has stainless steel blades, and two speeds is better. Of course thrift shops and garage sales are even less expensive than Amazon.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I recently picked up a back up stick blender, just in case mine dies in the middle of a batch. I got it for about $10 in a discount store. I've tried it out several times now, and it works just fine. My other one was more expensive, but now, I don't see any reason to spend more money on one, if I can get one for ten bucks. A good scale is critical to soap making, I'd save my money for that, instead. You need a digital scale, with "tare" capability, and my next one will have an adapter so that I can plug it in if the battery dies, and can't run out for more, and I just HAVE to make soap right now!!! lol


----------



## seven (Jul 18, 2014)

i have 2 SB: a SS cuisinart and a cheapo one (i forgot the brand). same with scale, i have a spare in case something happens. my scale is tanita brand, 6lbs max, can do micro measurement, less than $40.


----------



## sprklngsaphire (Jul 18, 2014)

@Kristay- Thanks for the head's up. No plastic blades! Raw soap splashes had to of hurt. Thanks for the links, I will check those out.

@navigator9 and Godschild- I will have to keep my eyes peeled for stick blenders the next time I go garage sale hopping/ shopping on the weekends. I also like the flea markets, wonder if I can find any there.

@olive oil2- I believe the kd 7000 was the one I was looking at on amazon for scales. If it is, I wonder if it comes with a plug in adapter thing? Sometimes they don't list that in the descriptions.

@seven- Thanks for your recommendations. Do you remember where you got that scale at? I wonder if there is a website so I can take a peek at them.


----------



## sprklngsaphire (Jul 18, 2014)

Also have to say I love your quote Navigator9!! I will have to try to remember that one. It  sounds a little star trek/terminatorish8) or is that just me? I can sit here and literally picture that quote in both those movies. But I am weird like that lol.


----------



## seven (Jul 18, 2014)

@sprklngsaphire
i got mine over here in indonesia in a baking shop. i've seen some on ebay, but with a much higher price.

first one
4lbs max, micro measurement

second one
6lbs max, micro measurement

i don't do big batches, so these scales are more than enough for me.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 18, 2014)

Make sure your scale weighs in decimals rather than fractions. Mine does fractions, which means I have to make conversions from the decimals that the soap calculator uses.

Get a large 1 gallon ziplock and keep your scale in it, even when you are using it (maybe especially when you are using it!) That way if you have a spill, your scale is safe.


----------



## sprklngsaphire (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for that great tip dixie! I tend to be a little messy when cooking so I might make a little mess too when soaping. So the zip lock baggie I will definitely get to cover my scale with.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see your first soaps!  I'm new as well and just loving it.   Good luck and enjoy.  Oh and don't forget to share photos


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 20, 2014)

sprklngsaphire said:


> Also have to say I love your quote Navigator9!! I will have to try to remember that one. It  sounds a little star trek/terminatorish8) or is that just me? I can sit here and literally picture that quote in both those movies. But I am weird like that lol.



Thanks! I like to remind myself that sometimes it's necessary to think outside the box to get things done.


----------

